# Help with built in shelving



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an odd space in a room that is really wasted. The ceiling is slanted, and is only 7'6" ceilings anyway, so it's a funny area. I want to build some built-ins - 3 drawers, 1 cabinet, and some shelves above it. I've sketched up an idea, and like the concept. However, I just can't conceive making it due to the fact that as it is, it'll look like plywood sheets! 

How can I trim this out so it will look suitable? 

For reference, it doesn't have to match any pre-existing furniture (there's no real style here anyway). It will be built in as I have no plans on ever removing it. The right side and top will butt up against the walls (as will the back, obviously).

Any suggestions? Ideas? Tricks of the trade?

NOTE: I've included the sketchup file as a zip (Shelves only.zip). Feel free to download and use to your hearts content!


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

You could put a face frame on the shelf edges. It looks like you've put a face frame in some other areas. If it were me, I would probably build it in two different pieces (upper and lower). I would also give a little more defintion between the two. Perhaps drop the top drawer and door a little and put a band around the top. Great idea though. A cabinet there will look great!

Brad


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions. Maybe like this?


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the band around the middle. Maybe add the face frame on the shelves as well. You can also overlap your face frame over the edge of the cabinets on the right side. That will give you some scribe space.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

You might like this a bit better. I added a beaded edge around that middle piece. I can't figure out how to make the corner mitered though (in sketchup, that is. In real life much easier w/ chop saw!!!)... I'm not sure what you mean by overlapping the face frame over the edge of the cab's on the right....


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

The easiest way to make that molding is using the follow me tool. Here's an very quick tutorial from Fine Woodworking....

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/23154/moldings-by-follow-me

Brad


----------



## cheisler8504 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have problems with the follow me tool. I have to take a somewhat time consuming process of having to extend the moldinging until they intersect, then explode the 2 groups, and draw a line done the middle. Then carefully start erasing lines that I Don't need until I get a "wedge". Then make the wedge a group and copy and past to my hearts delight.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah - I'm not having much luck with follow-me either. I've gotten it to work a few times, but not consistently. I think it's because I have too many items as groups. I need to work on it some. I'll post back with an update in a few.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I always find that its best to make a component out of the shape you want to extrude before using follow me. Also, make sure the path you draw is within the component. Don't forget to add the lines for miter cuts too. Watch the video I linked above a couple times. That solved the mysteries of the follow me tool for me.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks like (in your post #5) you didn't have the complete path selected before using follow me. Make sure your path is contiguous and is on the inside of the moulding as opposed to the outside.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Figured it out.... kinda had to start that piece over, but it wasn't a big deal. I think I had something odd with it, either a group or component was getting in the way. So - started that piece over. Follow-me worked like a charm! :no: So I also added a bit at the top too. Along with that cleaned up quite a few other oddities.

What do you think now? BTW, Brad, I've seen some of the other work you've done (specifically like the bench / bookshelf combo recently) and wow! an inspiration!


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Now its taking shape!! I like it. The additional moulding at the top really adds to it!! One thing to consider is the connection of the top part to the lower cabinet. You should be able to secure the upper with screws through the underside of the cabinet top. You may want to consider some dowels / biscuits / tongue and groove or whatever to help with alignment. I typically use dowels on something like this.

Thanks very much for the compliment. I appreciate it.

Brad


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad - your work really deserves the credit. Mine may look good on paper, but I haven't built anything like this before (just simple stuff). You've actually built these and they look great.


----------

